# APR Diamond Black Exhaust Tips!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Enjoy!

Product Page


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Product Page


Arin, are they in stock ? can I order a set right now ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We have these in-stock ready to ship ! :laugh:


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have these in-stock ready to ship ! :laugh:


nice !


----------

